# Blind Cowboy



## citico (May 18, 2004)

An old, blind cowboy wanders into an all-girl
biker bar by mistake. He finds his way to a bar stool
and orders a shot of Jack Daniels. After sitting there
for a while, he yells to the bartender, 'Hey, you wanna
hear a blonde joke?'

The bar immediately falls absolutely silent. In a
very deep, husky voice, the woman next to him says,


'Before you tell that joke, Cowboy, I think it is only
fair, given that you are blind, that you should know five
things:






1. The bartender is a blonde girl with a baseball bat.

2. The bouncer is a blonde girl.

3. I'm a 6-foot tall, 175-pound blonde woman with a
black belt in karate.

4. The woman sitting next to me is blonde and a
professional weight lifter.

5. The lady to your right is blonde and a professional
wrestler.

Now, think about it seriously, Mister. Do you still wanna
tell that joke?'

The blind cowboy thinks for a second, shakes his head and
mutters, 'No...not if I'm gonna have to explain it five times.'


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

meh


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I wonder if they still hurt him after he said he didn't want to explain it five times.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's a joke, son...it's not real. It didn't really happen and there were no biker blondes to hurt the poor blind feller.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nick said:


> It's a joke, son...it's not real. It didn't really happen and there were no biker blondes to hurt the poor blind feller.


I get that it's a joke and not real and don't call me your son!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Nick said:


> It's a joke, son...it's not real. It didn't really happen and there were no biker blondes to hurt the poor blind feller.


C'mon, Nick, didn't you see the big grin at the end of roadrunner's comment?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

This is the interwebs, where no nit is left unpicked! :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)




----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

:lol: Every chance I get, Richard, every chance I get.


OK, I'll contribute a cowboy joke:

A stranger rides into town. He's sunburned deep red and powerfully thirsty. Riding up to the saloon, the cowboy gets off his horse and hitches him up. The local sheriff is standing there, ready to greet the stranger, but before he can, the cowboy walks behind his horse and lifts up its tail. He puckers up, planting a big, wet kiss on the exit hole in front of him. The sheriff is in shock.

"Did I just see what I thought I saw?"

"Yes, sheriff, you did. After days on the trail, my lips are cracked and chaffed and hurt like the dickens," the cowboy said.

"And that heals your lips?"

"No, but it keeps me from licking them."


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

meh


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Matt, you don't care for cowboy jokes? 

So, how _do_ you lead a horse to water?

With a lot of carrots.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

You can lead a horticulture, but you can't make her think.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Nick said:


> You can lead a horticulture, but you can't make her think.


Heh heh heh that one was funny. :lol:


----------

